# iPod nano 4gen molette qui crauque ?



## -oldmac- (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je vient d'acheté un iPod Nano 4gen 8 go à Darty, on m'a dit qu'il restait plus que le modèle d'expo et qu'il était neuf. J'arrive chez moi déja l'iPod avait servi (langue choisis batterie chargées ...) je me dit c'est pas grave. Je le retourne et il y'a une rayure le long de la pomme et je le re-retourne pour l'utiliser la molette craque !!!! j'appuis un peut sa fait crrr crrr sur chaque endroit sauf là ou il y'a le bouton play/pause

Est ce normale ?

Je pense le ramener pour en avoir un neuf ! par ce que c'est idnamissible.


----------



## lsr (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux tenter de le ramener, mais bon, c'était un modèle d'expo alors fallait pas trop s'attendre à avoir un produit réellement neuf! (surtout un ipod qui est tripoté par pas mal de monde...)


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Septembre 2008)

Non il était en vitrine et il mon dit que si j'avais un problème je pouvais le rmener alors je pense que je vais le faire.


----------



## nobuteru (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un ipod nano 4G depuis sa sortie et aucun bruit au niveau de la molette, donc un conseil va l'echanger .


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Septembre 2008)

Ok, merci je vais aller l'échanger, je vous tient au courent


----------



## fandipod (29 Septembre 2008)

OUi bizarre.. Moi perso je n'aurais jamais pris de modèle d'expo. Ils t'ont fait une réduction quand même?


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Septembre 2008)

non, ce n'était pas un modèle d'expo mais un modèle en vitrine (il à jamais été toucher (rngin normalemet)) et non pas de réduction.


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Ça fait ça sur mon ipod nano 3g actuel, je l'ai depuis un ans, ( sa sortie ) mais je trouve pas ça très grave, il est toujours utilisable, mais c'est sur, c'est enervant ^^ Ramene le, et dit nous !


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Octobre 2008)

Il me l'on échangé par un modèle neuf, il le fait toujours mais moins (beaucoup moins) je vais pas le ramener par ce que sa me fait ch*** ça m'apprendra à acheter un iPod LOL de toute façon ile en prendras d'autre des coup mon iPod ...

Sinon merci pour votre aide !


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est sûr mais bon un conseil fait y attention à ce petit bijou


----------

